
Ask PG: Why did you stop making products? - sunjain
YCombinator is the best thing to happen to startups..However if you look at folks like Jobs and Musk etc, their main reason for having a company is so that they can build the products they envision(everything else is secondary). You started making product(sold to Yahoo) but switched to being an incubator and mentor. Any reasons? Isn&#x27;t making products more satisfying than being incubator&#x2F;mentor?
======
brudgers
If higher-order functions can produce functions, could there be a higher order
companies which produce companies?

The name YCombinator is not accidental. The holy-grail is the fixed-point for
startups.

------
blackdogie
Technically he's still doing products. I'm sure that he's had different levels
of input in all of the YC companies.

------
seiji
The viaweb project was created to exit so they would become dot com
millionaires. That's still their continuing mission.

------
Lionga
Hackernews is a product. There is no buyer, it is still a product.

------
yossilac
Maybe the YC startups are the products? :)

~~~
X4
Quasi Meta Product Product

I am curious if it's satisfying to become an investor like Paul Graham,
because that's a dream job I'm hoping to work in myself some day too.

